# Police Officer David Payne



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*David Payne*
Chandler Police Department, Arizona

End of Watch: Friday, October 31, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 37
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 10/31/2014
*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect:* Charged with manslaughter
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Police Officer David Payne was killed when his police motorcycle was struck by a drunk driver at the intersection of Chandler Boulevard and Pennington Drive.

He was stopped at a red light at 12:40 am when the drunk driver rear-ended his motorcycle and then fled the scene. The driver was arrested a short time later and charged with manslaughter, hit-and-run, and child endangerment.

The collision occurred at the same intersection at which Officer Robert Nielsen was killed in the line of duty on June 12th, 2002.

Officer Payne had served with the Chandler Police Department for seven years. He is survived by his child.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Sean Duggan
Chandler Police Department
250 E Chicago Street
Chandler, AZ 85225

Phone: (480) 782-4000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22260-police-officer-david-payne#ixzz3HkNXB4Aw


----------

